# 704.3 Commercial Dishwashing Machines and Sinks.



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

From: 2013 CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE

Section: 704.3 Commercial Dishwashing Machines and Sinks.

"A floor drain shall be provided adjacent to the fixture, and the fixture
shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap,
provided that no other drainage line is connected between
the floor drain waste connection and the fixture drain."

Can someone please explain this to me. I don't understand, "the fixture
shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap"?.

Thank you


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You don't understand that?


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi
yes sir.........I don't understand it at all. 

I don't understand, "the fixture
shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap"

Thanks


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Can you show me rough sketch?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread opened again.











.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I think you worded it wrong , if the fixture is connected to the sewer drain trap , it is illegal because the connection would not be trapped with a water seal allowing gases into the room. What it means is , the fixture needs to be drained indirectly to a floor receptor , which is the actual part connected to the sewer with a trap below the slab. The indirect air gap protects the plates and silverware. So in essence , the fixtures are considered directly (directed) towards the sewer with an airgap in the local purpose-served drain system


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I think you worded it wrong , if the fixture is connected to the sewer drain trap , it is illegal because the connection would not be trapped with a water seal allowing gases into the room. What it means is , the fixture needs to be drained indirectly to a floor receptor , which is the actual part connected to the sewer with a trap below the slab. The indirect air gap protects the plates and silverware. So in essence , the fixtures are considered directly (directed) towards the sewer with an airgap in the local purpose-served drain system


The code he is under specifically requires the sinks to be directly connected to the sewer .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here's the whole section which would have went a long way in helping to help him if he had posted this instead of a partial of the code he was needing help with. Apparently in Cali they required dishwashing sinks and commercial dishwashers to be connected directly to the sewer .





704.3 Commercial Dishwashing Machines and Sinks. Pot sinks, scullery sinks, dishwashing sinks, silverware sinks, commercial dishwashing machines, silverware- washing machines, and other similar fixtures shall be connected directly to the drainage system. A floor drain shall be provided adjacent to the fixture, and the fixture shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap, provided that no other drainage line is connected between the floor drain waste connection and the fixture drain. The fixture and floor drain shall be trapped and vented in accordance with this code.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is the section in it's entirety. Makes a little more sense this way. In some jurisdictions the health department requires some of the fixtures mentioned to be indirectly wasted through a sanitary floor receptor (floor sink).
"_Pot sinks, scullery sinks, dishwashing machines, silverware washing sinks, commercial dishwashers, silverware washing machines, and other similar fixtures shall be connected directly to the drainage system_. A floor drain shall be provided adjacent to the fixture, and the fixture shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap, provided that no other drainage line is connected between the floor drain waste connection and the fixture drain. _The fixture and floor drain shall be trapped and vented in accordance with this code. _"


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Here is the section in it's entirety. Makes a little more sense this way. In some jurisdictions the health department requires some of the fixtures mentioned to be indirectly wasted through a sanitary floor receptor (floor sink).
> "_Pot sinks, scullery sinks, dishwashing machines, silverware washing sinks, commercial dishwashers, silverware washing machines, and other similar fixtures shall be connected directly to the drainage system_. A floor drain shall be provided adjacent to the fixture, and the fixture shall be connected on the sewer side of the floor drain trap, provided that no other drainage line is connected between the floor drain waste connection and the fixture drain. _The fixture and floor drain shall be trapped and vented in accordance with this code. _"



You're from Cali , so am I interpreting this code correctly?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

So wait , if it's gonna be directly connected to the building drain , what purpose does the mandatory adjacent floor receptor serve ?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> So wait , if it's gonna be directly connected to the building drain , what purpose does the mandatory adjacent floor receptor serve ?


I'd guess that in the event of a back up it would overflow the floor drain before the fixture. Thereby eliminating contamination possibly.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

mccmech said:


> I'd guess that in the event of a back up it would overflow the floor drain before the fixture. Thereby eliminating contamination possibly.



Makes sense , but I just don't even see why you would risk plumbing in dishwashers directly into the building drain in the 1st place .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Makes sense , but I just don't even see why you would risk plumbing in dishwashers directly into the building drain in the 1st place .



Right , just dump it into a floor sink


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

justme said:


> You're from Cali , so am I interpreting this code correctly?


The CA code is the UPC with a few addendums. Is your area of Texas on the UPC of the IPC?
Your interpretation is as it reads, but the cities where we've done restaurants like to see dishwashers plumbed indirect and never thru the grease interceptor. They are in agreement with Plumbdrum.

Bobby
The floor drain is an emergency drain. Plus, kitchen areas are subject to regular cleaning, so a floor drain comes in handy. Mccmec's take is also germane.
BTW: Isn't Tucson UPC territory?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> The CA code is the UPC with a few addendums. Is your area of Texas on the UPC of the IPC?
> Your interpretation is as it reads, but the cities where we've done restaurants like to see dishwashers plumbed indirect and never thru the grease interceptor. They are in agreement with Plumbdrum.
> 
> Bobby
> ...



Tucson is 2012 ipc , with very few local amendments. Tucson also just released a statement that they plan on adopting the 2018 ipc when it arrives


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Guys.

I am so grateful that you guys took the time to look into this for me. 

Thanks so much


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

mccmech is right thats why, we do them all the time now in socal been that way for at lest 6-7 years i still think a floor sink is better and safer


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I talked withb one of the people on the code committee who are in the process of fine tuning the 2015 UPC and he said he'd suggest they take a look at this section, especially the phrase, 
"_shall be connected directly to the drainage system"._


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

it connects directly to the sanitary because an open area of a floor sink gets real nasty, greasy,and leaves smelly debris in the floor sink,from discharge of dirty sinks and dishmachines which attracts vermin and bugs, to elimante the possiblity of attracting rodents to your kitchen they put this in code in class 1 citys {pretty simple}


----------

